# Newbie queen rearing system?



## shinbone (Jul 5, 2011)

I would like to try raising my own queens next year. I've got about a dozen hives in my backyard. Can anyone suggest an easy queen rearing system for a newbie? First-timer success rate is probably the most important factor to me. I only want to make about a dozen or so queens, so I don't need something oriented towards large production volume.

Just the name of an appropriate system is all I need. I can research it once I know what I am looking for.

TIA.

--shinbone


----------



## rhaldridge (Dec 17, 2012)

Oldtimer has a good intro here:

http://www.beesource.com/resources/...queen-cells-without-grafting-cut-cell-method/

For a sort of rough and ready version:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y64cKn4rLNM


----------



## Grant (Jun 12, 2004)

I like Fatbeeman's video (the second link). Nice and easy, low tech.

I prefer the Nicot system. No grafting for wimps like me that don't want to graft.

Grant
Jackson, MO


----------



## Marlow F.W. (Mar 23, 2013)

I am also looking for a way to raise queens from my own stock .


----------



## LSHonda310 (Mar 30, 2013)

If you are looking at raising queens for splits the ots system is good for newbies, I used it this year with good success

http://www.mdasplitter.com/


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

The Miller method is pretty simple:
http://www.bushfarms.com/beesmillermethod.htm


----------



## fieldsofnaturalhoney (Feb 29, 2012)

I find the system of grafting the easiest (especially on time and number of manipulations), and a cloake board.


----------



## Paul McCarty (Mar 30, 2011)

Simple splits are easiest for me, but if you want a lot of queens it cannot supply them. I graft a little here and there, but find it hard to keep up with the time schedule, and end up putting them in an incubator most often. Probably a bit advanced for a beginner.


----------

